# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  IBS and coping?

## Dumplpings

Does anyone else here suffer from IBS related to their mental health? Mine basically rules my life and there is very little I can do about it. I have variable, which means I get both constipation and diarrhea, and a sudden swing from the first to the second is like the worst pain you could possibly imagine. Because it is variable, and with no known cause or agrivators besides stress, there is basically nothing I can do that I'm not already doing, and it's still really hard to cope with. It's painful, gross, and it sucks.

----------


## Antidote

I'm having gut issues too atm. It seems to flare when I'm not sleeping enough.

----------


## Member11

I do, but it isn't related to my anxiety. My IBS is quite severe as such I need to be on 24/7 morphine patches (Buprenorphine 20), as well as Imodium three times a day, Buscopan, and max dosage of Paracetamol daily. The sad part is that only gets me to a stage where I don't need to be knocked out in hospital. Still have to live with 24/7 pain and diarrhea  ::(:

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I do, but it isn't related to my anxiety. My IBS is quite severe as such I need to be on 24/7 morphine patches (Buprenorphine 20), as well as Imodium three times a day, Buscopan, and max dosage of Paracetamol daily. The sad part is that only gets me to a stage where I don't need to be knocked out in hospital. Still have to live with 24/7 pain and diarrhea



Do you notice it even moreso flairs when your stressed tho? Stress, anxiety, and other life events can cause or be one factor for chronic illnesses, and chronic pain, to exacerbate to already formed illnesses.

----------


## Member11

.

----------


## Dumplpings

Mine does get worse with stress, but also exhaustion (like being super busy/traveling for a few weeks). Last time I traveled and stayed with family (and kept their sleep schedules instead of mine, and I ended up so bad that I'd be running to the bathroom before I even finished eating. I lost a few kilograms in a couple weeks. It was so bad. It's also been getting worse at the moment, I don't know why I'm so stressed. 

I get pain when I have bouts of diarrhea that are worse than the pain I had post wisdom-tooth surgery, so bad I'd rather be dead than continue to be in pain. I get drenched in sweat and so hot and start shaking too. It completely zaps my energy. 

Jerry, that must super suck *hugs*. It's worse that it's so awkward to talk about, because it's gross and people don't want to know.

----------


## Member11

> Jerry, that must super suck *hugs*. It's worse that it's so awkward to talk about, because it's gross and people don't want to know.



Thank you  :Hug:  Yeah, it is awkward and it is also hard to live a normal life with it  ::\:

----------

